# '66 Fender splash seals



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone have a picture of which direction these attach to the inner fender wells?

Thanks


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Bump

Figure it out yet? I have em too


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sure they are stapled on, just don't know where you get a stapler that can handle that. I guess drill the holes, then insert the staples and bend.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yoiu will need either a VERY heavy duty stapler, OR, a small drill bit to make the holes......the small piece goes like this (see pic)...The large piece is kinda self explanatory once the inner fender is on the car. Those are correct for 66, I have a 67, they are just rectangles on the 67 (not as nice)...Eric


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the small piece picture! That cleared that one up nicely.

I drilled 1/16th holes and the staples fit snugly. 

And it looks like the large one comes from underneath the lip (from the tire side) and into the bay folding out over the A-arm. Right?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Correct...it looks like it will be easy to see which way it lays over the A-arm, as it has an irregular shape. E


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I purchased a set of these for my 65 GTO. I am having trouble as well figuring out how they lay against the Inner Fender Wells. They do not mach the originals, as the originals covered the open area at the A-Arm and then narrowed out and went towards the radiator between the flange of the Inner Fender Well and the Frame. (Originals were longer and covered more area) The new ones I purchased only cover the open area at the A-Arm. Are the ones you guys purchased shorter than original as well? If not I would like to know where yours were purchased from. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This is how mine are installed on the 66;


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i need to do mine, was thinking of doing them in clear poly after all that work i did making my A-arms and suspension look pretty....


----------

